# Submersed C. nurii spathe



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Snapped this earlier today. My first flower ever from any crypt and this one happens to be submersed since the day I received it. Too bad the flower is facing away from the side of the tank.


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Eric,

I can't see clearly from this angle but it seemed that the spathe might not have bloomed yet.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Congrads. Such beauty.
wilma


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice pic. Congrats.

Bhushan


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats so kool, i know how you feel when you get that first-flower


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Well done Eric !

What is the on the plant / right ? BBA ?


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Very cool Eric. How long have you had the C. nurii? Any tank conditions in particular which you think may have led to the spathe forming?

I've been keeping C. nurii submersed for over four years now and have never been lucky enough to have it form a spathe.


----------

